# Watches!



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone here into watches at all? I just picked up this B&M last week, pretty stoked.

I really like how stupidly bright the hands are even when its only slightly dark, sorry about the shitty picture quality but...well yeah I have no 1337 SLR camera


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 12, 2012)

THE ONE - Collection

01 the One Watches - Binary LED Watches from Watchismo.com

Watchismo.com - Search






Binary watches! Baam.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 12, 2012)

^How do I read time on that?


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 12, 2012)

5:25

Add the left for hours and right for minutes...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2012)

Train my mental math like that


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 12, 2012)

1994 Apollo 11 25th Anniversary Commemorative
It even has a date dial! It's manual, but all I have to do is advance it everyday.

I've been meaning to get a binary watch, the nerd is so strong with those things. I've also been meaning to get a pocket watch to wear with suits, because I'm classy like that.


----------



## jymellis (Jan 12, 2012)

i have a small swatch watch collection

here is the one i most recently got (2 yrs ago) and am wearing. its automatic (self winding)


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice! I rock One of these.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 12, 2012)

I just got a new watch for Christmas:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a pocket watch.


Wait, no. That's not what it's called. What are those things called again?







Oh yeah, I remember.




A cel phone.


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 12, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I have a pocket watch.
> 
> 
> Wait, no. That's not what it's called. What are those things called again?
> ...


Your cell phone attaches to your wrist?





HOLY SHIT


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 12, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> Your cell phone attaches to your wrist?


 
Who attaches pocket watches to their wrists?


----------



## Skyblue (Jan 12, 2012)

My watch is over 10 years old, and was bought for my sister actually- my parents bought her a purple watch, I got a green one. sadly I lost mine, but since she got a new one I'm using the purple one. It's a simple watch, non digital (we call those analog watches, is that how they're really called?  ) 
I'll take a pic of it tomorrow or something. 

I am thinking f getting a new one though...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 12, 2012)

I own one of these and wear it every day
ThinkGeek :: Atom Watch

And this one is next on my watch agenda.
ThinkGeek :: Abyss LED Touchscreen Watch


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not a watch guy at all and I've never worn watches before, but if a Benrus Sky Chief were ever to just happen to come into my possession, it would never leave my wrist. I'd probably either insist on having it buried with me when I die, or pass it down to my son if I ever have one.

Pure class.






The guys in Red Fang have some fine classy taste as well


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 12, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I'm not a watch guy at all and I've never worn watches before, but if a Benrus Sky Chief were ever to just happen to come into my possession, it would never leave my wrist. I'd probably either insist on having it buried with me when I die, or pass it down to my son if I ever have one.
> 
> Pure class.




Those are sweet. A classic right there.


----------



## decypher (Jan 12, 2012)

I love watches! 






And for serious(!) WAS I suggest

Awesome Watches - The Awesomer

there's some pretty insane stuff to drool over...


----------



## 8Fingers (Jan 12, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> Nice! I rock One of these.



Awesome.
I really hate digital watches, they look like toys to me.
Hands look like tools, digital look like toys, just like a car dashboard.
Is hands the right name for those things that point to hours and minutes?

I'm a scuba diving and skydiving instructor so I have this one, I love how it looks.











It looks cooler when I put steel bracelet.I don't know if bracelet is the right name


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 12, 2012)

8Fingers said:


> Is hands the right name for those things that point to hours and minutes?


 
Yup.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 12, 2012)

I inherited a love of Seiko from my father and grandfather.

I have one of their interia wound ones, and it's awesome.

sadly the powdercoat is coming off the band, gives it character, though.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 12, 2012)

I've got the star trek Klingon fossil!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I'm not a watch guy at all and I've never worn watches before, but if a Benrus Sky Chief were ever to just happen to come into my possession, it would never leave my wrist. I'd probably either insist on having it buried with me when I die, or pass it down to my son if I ever have one.
> 
> Pure class.
> 
> ...


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 12, 2012)

My last watch, which is sitting above my computer right now with a broken strap, was pretty nice-looking, but I don't have enough links for it since I started working out 2.5ish years ago. 

I've been planning on buying myself a really nice one when (if??? ) I graduate next year. I really like Omegas and lots of skeleton watches.


----------



## ry_z (Jan 12, 2012)

I've had it for years. I actually haven't had an opportunity to wear it much lately, since I've basically always been wearing long-sleeve shirts with no room for it.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jan 12, 2012)

LED WATCHES & LCD WATCHES : Tokyoflash Japan


----------



## Djent (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been wearing the same cheap-ass Timex digital watch (on the wrong arm) for the past year and a half...


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## 8Fingers (Jan 12, 2012)

Dead Undead said:


> LED WATCHES & LCD WATCHES : Tokyoflash Japan



It looks like a toy you could get in a corn flakes box, I bet it comes with a tiny robot that keeps repeating....danger....danger....Will Robinson


----------



## Jakke (Jan 12, 2012)

I stopped using wrist-watches when I was a kid, now I have a digital pocket-watch, of this variety:


----------



## Explorer (Jan 12, 2012)

You all probably didn't know this, but I love being able to see how things work.






Most of my watches are mechanical watches, and most are skeletons. The mechanical non-skeletons are things like my various Seiko Belmatics (wind-up alarm watches).

I lost out on one of these which came up for auction a while ago. I love how the bars rotate to reveal the colored segments. Mechanical, digital, skeleton, what could be better?






My boss hates this one. The ball bearing runs around a groove, but will stick to the hidden magnet and indicate the hour/minute. It's not as precise a read as a two handed watch, but having just a flat face and a ball bearing is pretty cool.






I remember working with crude pixel displays, and loved the description of "clackers" in the book "The Difference Engine" working with large mechanical displays. The display on this one, with the crystals flipping and making a small clacking noise, is in line with that. It's on my list.






There are a few concept watches for the blind which are really elegant. I like the idea of a face without a crystal, but with moving hands. This watch is real and also on my list.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jan 12, 2012)

Mine's just like this, but has a dark blue face instead of black on black. Couldn't find a pic of my exact one, maybe I'll upload one if I've got the chance. 






Also...


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 12, 2012)

Explorer said:


> You all probably didn't know this, but I love being able to see how things work.



That's gorgeous. Throw a nicely-worn brown leather strap on it, and it's right up my alley


----------



## leandroab (Jan 13, 2012)

I find this watch amazing: RPM LED Watch


----------



## Fiction (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd love a watch, but I'm way too picky and can't find what I want in a watch.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 13, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I'd love a watch, but I'm way too picky and can't find what I want in a watch.



I'm also extremely picky when it comes to watches. I can almost never find one I like.

Honestly, I think Daniel Wellington are the only ones I've liked so far 
I just _love_ the simplicity of the watch.






They come with a bunch of different bands.


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2012)

Never got much into watches because I hate having shit on my wrists but my friend's big into watches, particularly Invicta.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jan 13, 2012)

i got this watch from my fiance for christmas. i love the skeleton watches and being able to see the inner workings.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 13, 2012)

I got tired of having to choose between a watch I liked looking at and a watch I found practical, so now I'm just using a Timex Ironman. It's not an attention grabber, but it's easy to read, has timer and alarm functions, isn't a battery hog, is water resistant, and is light enough that I can leave it on for weeks without really noticing it's there when I'm not looking at it.


----------



## Mexi (Jan 13, 2012)

a watch is probably the only piece of "jewelry" that I wear. It's less about having a timepiece and more about having something classy on you. I've got a seiko kinetic watch that has worked great over the past few years


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 13, 2012)

Mexi said:


> a watch is probably the only piece of "jewelry" that I wear. It's less about having a timepiece and more about having something classy on you. I've got a seiko kinetic watch that has worked great over the past few years



Likewise, I only really wear watches for the same purpose.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a couple of Bulgari, a Rolex, a Guess, and a couple Movado. All but the Guess and one of the Movado watches were a gift. 

I had a Breitling, but sold it to get through some tough times.

My grandpa was hardcore into watches, so he would give them as gifts whenever there was a large event in my life.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 14, 2012)

Breitlings are some sick fucking watches...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Breitlings are some sick fucking watches...



I thought it was too heavy and looked huge on my wrist. Solid as all hell though.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 14, 2012)

Am I the only one that cant wear metal-strap watched? They arent tight enough. I need leather bands.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Am I the only one that cant wear metal-strap watched? They arent tight enough. I need leather bands.



That's why once someone finds a metal band watch that fits just right they stick with it forever. 

You can always have band reduced (or enlarged) if you need a certain fit.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 14, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's why once someone finds a metal band watch that fits just right they stick with it forever.
> 
> You can always have band reduced (or enlarged) if you need a certain fit.



I like being able to just punch a hole in the leather.

I have extremely small wrists.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm also a fan of the tokyo flash stuff. Everyone needs a watch no one can read


----------



## 8Fingers (Jan 14, 2012)

WTH!!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 14, 2012)

What is this magical device?


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 14, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I have a couple of Bulgari, a Rolex, a Guess, and a couple Movado. All but the Guess and one of the Movado watches were a gift.
> 
> I had a Breitling, but sold it to get through some tough times.
> 
> My grandpa was hardcore into watches, so he would give them as gifts whenever there was a large event in my life.




That sucks that you had to sell the Breitling. I love mine. I think they are some of the classiest and awesome watches on the market.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 14, 2012)

TomAwesome said:


> I got tired of having to choose between a watch I liked looking at and a watch I found practical, so now I'm just using a Timex Ironman. It's not an attention grabber, but it's easy to read, has timer and alarm functions, isn't a battery hog, is water resistant, and is light enough that I can leave it on for weeks without really noticing it's there when I'm not looking at it.



That's exactly what I use!
I could use a classy watch though. My Timex Ironman for work, and a classy watch for all other times.


----------



## beneharris (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 15, 2012)

^ Baller dude! That is an awesome collection.


----------



## beneharris (Jan 15, 2012)

haha hey are sweet. all fake, but sweet.  REALLY nice copies though


i bought them while i was in mongolia. far as i can tell the only thing really *off* about them without taking the back covers off is the movement of the second hand.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> That sucks that you had to sell the Breitling. I love mine. I think they are some of the classiest and awesome watches on the market.



I certainly learned a lesson about trying on the watch first. It was HUGE. It screamed quality though. 

I couldn't justify owning a $3k watch when I was behind on a car payment. It did lead up to me getting my RG2228 though.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 15, 2012)

If I ever bought a watch, it would have to be incredibly blinged out.

Kinda like this...


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 15, 2012)

Those blinged out watches can get pretty crummy. 

I helped a girl order some blinged out Moldovo (sp?) at work, and I told her that her bf wasn't going to like it. 

Lol 2 weeks after Christmas they're back to return it. It was a nice watch, but there were crystals all around the housing, it looked a little gaudy.


----------



## avenger (Jan 16, 2012)

ESQ by Movado | Beacon Men's Black PVD Strap Watch With Black Dial

Gonna pick this guy up in the next few months. Love the simplistic/aviator vibe. I think it will make a great summer night watch.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 16, 2012)

I bought a whole new wardrobe this weekend because I needed "nice" clothes for my upcoming teaching gig in South Korea, so I was contemplating getting a watch to round out the classy look. However, after seeing how much I was spending on a suit, new dress/casual clothes, nice shoes, and a coat, I said fuck it. I'll just stick with using my phone . If I had more money to mess around with I'd get a nice one, but it's just not in the cards right now.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 16, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I bought a whole new wardrobe this weekend because I needed "nice" clothes for my upcoming teaching gig in South Korea, so I was contemplating getting a watch to round out the classy look. However, after seeing how much I was spending on a suit, new dress/casual clothes, nice shoes, and a coat, I said fuck it. I'll just stick with using my phone . If I had more money to mess around with I'd get a nice one, but it's just not in the cards right now.



Did your new wardrobe by any chance include tweed with leather patches on the elbows?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 16, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Did your new wardrobe by any chance include tweed with leather patches on the elbows?


 
No, I'm not old enough to qualify for that. I have to wait until my hair starts to grey a little. At that point I'll be able to get a tweed jacket, reading glasses, and a pipe.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 16, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> No, I'm not old enough to qualify for that. I have to wait until my hair starts to grey a little. At that point I'll be able to get a tweed jacket, reading glasses, and a pipe.



You're never too young for tweed. 

...If I had a picture of me wearing my tweed jacket last week, it would be here.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 16, 2012)

Cyanide_Anima said:


> I'm also a fan of the tokyo flash stuff. Everyone needs a watch no one can read



What the hell is it and where can i buy it?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 16, 2012)

GazPots said:


> What the hell is it and where can i buy it?



Kisai Rogue SR2 LCD Watch with LED Backlight and Alarm

They also do a pretty awesome pocket watch version.

Pocket Watches: Touch Screen LCD Pocket Watch: Dual Time, Date, Alarm. Kisai Rogue Touch.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 17, 2012)

Some of those watches are mindfuck city!


Awesome.


----------



## Bungle (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine is the same type as the one that Pierce Brosnan wore in the Bond movies, except it's quartz instead of automatic and black face/bezel instead of navy blue.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 17, 2012)

Regrettably my only watch that is working at this moment. Excuse the rather high res pics. 



















I quite like the metal look and the fact you can see the inner workings going about their business. Not really sure where to look for other similar watches (that aren't the same make).


Edit - Google wins again.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skeleton_watch


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jan 17, 2012)

That's the first Fossil I've seen that I like.


----------



## decypher (Apr 19, 2012)

Me = happy (I have nafc what time it is though)


----------



## engage757 (Apr 19, 2012)

Any Movado guys around? THis is the one I where more often then not:
http://www.movado.com/media/assets/collectionlandingpages/0606373w_459x480.jpg

It isn't black in the band though. I will get a pic up later. Great watch.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 19, 2012)

Some incredibly gorgeous watches on here. I have an LED binary clock at home...loves the binary stuff. Being in networking, binary through 256 isn't anything for me to read...took some gettin' used to. 

I only wear one when I physically go into the office. Skagen 202LSXM


----------



## ASoC (Apr 19, 2012)

This is my only watch at the moment, its practical and it was a gift






I really wish I could afford one of these though. I love the way they look


----------



## engage757 (Apr 19, 2012)

Here are some of my Movado. Don't do it ANY justice.


----------



## The_Mop (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't know much about watches, but this looks cool as fuck:


----------



## ddtonfire (Apr 29, 2012)

When I get my wings, I'm going to get a Speedmaster:


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Apr 30, 2012)

GazPots said:


>



I like the look of that one 

I've got a Seiko Coutura and it's great. I've worn it every day for almost a year now, and it's a tough son of a bitch  Only stock photos right now


----------



## GazPots (Apr 30, 2012)

^^^Nice, I tend not to wear watches i like everyday. I usually bash them off things and ruin them quickly.  

Made to be worn though so the jokes on me. 




decypher said:


> Me = happy (I have nafc what time it is though)




I have to say, this is still catching my eye when i view this thread. A bit of googling leads me to this model from the site, is it the same model as your watch?


Hydraumatic G7 Skeleton Automatic


Edit - Finally found a black watch i like and bought it, new watch coming soon!


----------



## Aftermath1 (Apr 30, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> THE ONE - Collection
> 
> 01 the One Watches - Binary LED Watches from Watchismo.com
> 
> ...



I thought binary was purely 0 and 1?


----------



## ddtonfire (Apr 30, 2012)

Those are all powers of two depicted, which is all binary is. Just a slightly different numerical indication than what you think when you think binary - a light on indicates a 1 and a light off indicates a 0. The numbers just detail what power of two it is.


----------



## wowspare (May 1, 2012)

Damn you guys must be rich.... all I have is my Casio g-shock lol


----------



## ras1988 (May 1, 2012)

Here is the list so far, only really want 2 more watches to complete the collection (Tag Heuer Link Calibre date, Cartier Roadster XL Automatic):
Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic
Tag Heuer Monaco Chronograph Automatic Calibre 12
Omega Speedmaster
Vintage Omega Manual (my grandpa's)
Movado Jura
Movado gold accents leather strap (needed a goldtone watch for some things)

After those two there is really no desire for other watches, totally different situation with guitars.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 15, 2012)

i personally didn't care about watches for the longest time as i find them fairly fragile. they drop and get cracks. they bump and get scratches...plus, i dont understand the point of paying a few hundred dollars for something that just tells time. load it up with a few diamonds and gold (rolex) and the price shoots a few thousand...and i find second arms in watches annoying. i can hear them ticking all the time. 


however, as soon as i saw these:











i knew i wanted a Movado SAPPHIRE PVD...its so simple. so minimal. and thats what i find so amazing and elegant in it.

still, i dont like how fragile those silly things are


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 15, 2012)

Im not a fan of tacky watches either sil, if someone buys a watch encrusted with diamonds they are probably classless


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 15, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Im not a fan of tacky watches either sil, if someone buys a watch encrusted with diamonds they are probably classless



in our opinions...yes!

i'm more of a simple and minimalistic person. i believe in 'less is more'.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 15, 2012)

I stopped wearing watches many years ago when I broke my wrist. Just thought it was uncomfortable wearing it after that. So I've just used my phone.

But now I got a job where I'm not allowed to bring my phone, so I'm thinking about getting a watch again. The one in the second post would be perfect, just as nerdy as I like them, haha.

Or one of these:
LED WATCHES & LCD WATCHES : Tokyoflash Japan


----------



## skeels (Jul 15, 2012)

Skeleton watches rule.
I have one but my soon-to-be-ex-wife took to remind her of ...what was it again?
Oh yeah, all the time I wasted on her.

Also, I love the ticking of a second hand -as ironically the third hand- it reminds me that I am a human time bomb.















BOOM!


----------



## Brill (Jul 15, 2012)

This is my watch  cost me $20 and it is amazing (Mine is lightly different to this one, no cam to take pics of my own)
I also have a few pocket watchs, Just to add more to my Gentlemen points.... Tail coat and pocket watch.... Where the fuck do I get a tophat...


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 15, 2012)

Right now i'm wearing a Luminox 3050 Navy Seal watch (yeah, Army Engineer wearing a boat mopper's watch )

But one day i'd like to get a nice Movado blue face in stainless or the Chase-Durer from the TV shoe "Burn Notice"


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 15, 2012)

/\ oh how i love that show!


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jul 15, 2012)

you guys heard of Thomas Prescher Triple Axis Tourbillon:








or Concord C1 Quantum Gravity:






wish i could afford one


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 15, 2012)

^^

That is definitely an interesting one. A bit on the huge side for my tastes.


You gents really have me wanting a watch again though since mine disappeared and after a day of scouring this could potentially get expensive. Thanks guys.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 15, 2012)

IKR, I always think GAS is expensive but just about every other hobby is worse


----------



## Fiction (Jul 15, 2012)

I just want an old brown thin strap leather watch, but they are no where to be found, only ridiculous stainless steel ones and ones that try to blind me whilst telling me my co-ordinates and how far above or below sea level I am.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 15, 2012)

I got a new watch since the last time this thread was active, it's a Nightmare Before Christmas pocket watch. Now before you go labeling me as a wannabee goth, there's a reason for that. You see, this school year that just passed, my senior year, the marching band banquet was Nightmare Before Christmas themed. Why? I have no idea, it was in April of all months. Anyway, because of that my mom decided, since it's traditional to give a man a watch for graduation, that she'd buy the pocket watch. It's actually pretty nice, but the fob was crap, so, since I had spare brass rings, I'd make my own using a spiral pattern.
Seller Photo -





After making my own fob -


----------



## decypher (Sep 27, 2012)

Got this one a few days ago, black on black on black...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 27, 2012)

decypher said:


> Got this one a few days ago, black on black on black...



Black on black on black on black, if you include that arm hair.


----------



## ASoC (Sep 27, 2012)

decypher said:


> Got this one a few days ago, black on black on black...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guitarwizard (Sep 27, 2012)

Explorer said:


>



What brand/model is this? Seriously, I want that.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 8, 2013)

i'm loving skagen! its very sleek looking, super thin, durable, and surprisingly really cheap!
i'm getting this soon


----------



## ncfiala (Jan 8, 2013)

I only collect video game watches (along with anything and everything video games related).


----------



## Luke Acacia (Jan 8, 2013)

I collect them as I do amps and guitars. I will post a pic tonight.

This thread is making me wet by the way.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 8, 2013)

I love watches, but sadly I have a moderate allergy to nickel, so quite a few factors come into play beyond the usual things like form and function. Stainless steel bands are a no-no, especially on the cheap watches that I can afford. I usually like pieces that are bold, while retaining a classy foundation.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 8, 2013)

I really want a Tissot T Race, but can't justify it as I rarely wear a watch.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 9, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> I love watches, but sadly I have a moderate allergy to nickel, so quite a few factors come into play beyond the usual things like form and function. Stainless steel bands are a no-no, especially on the cheap watches that I can afford. I usually like pieces that are bold, while retaining a classy foundation.



if you want a metal band, then look into skagen. they are fairly cheap (comparing to rado, movado, rolex and others) and can be bought for 50-200ish. some of them also come with titanium belts and body too. super thin, VERY light weight, sleek and elegant looking.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the Skagen watches. They inspired the Obaku watches which I have one of which are very durable and classy but can be very informal also.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm still mostly using the same Timex Iron Man I mentioned earlier in the thread.  I also have one of these for when I go out, though:


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 9, 2013)

Luke Acacia said:


> I like the Skagen watches. They inspired the Obaku watches which I have one of which are very durable and classy but can be very informal also.



another brand to look out for


----------



## MFB (Jan 9, 2013)

Yup, pretty sure I'm gonna order one of these next time I get paid. Shit is classy as hell and would help my increasing fashion sense.






Checked out Obaku watches as well but they're a little bit pricier and and only one really tickled my fancy but it was $180 for something I'll wear 50% of the time


----------



## Watty (Jan 9, 2013)

Clicked the thread because I didn't actually believe it would actually be about...well, watches. 

My wallet is going to hate you for informing me as to the existence of this....Skagen.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 9, 2013)

skagen are awesome! and in the world of really expensive watches, they come off as being fairly cheap and look classy as well! i just ordered this





for under 100 bucks...


----------



## MFB (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm more sold on them for the fact that they don't use a leather/metal band so in theory it shouldn't be sliding all over my arm like the others. Leather isn't as bad but the problem with it - much like my belt - is that it creases if you wear it in the same spot so then you've got this glaring flaw on something beautifully crafted and that's just not right.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2013)

Some newish...well pretty old acquisitions, just didnt feel like taking pics till now..


----------



## Luke Acacia (Jan 10, 2013)

MFB said:


> much like my belt - is that it creases if you wear it in the same spot so then you've got this glaring flaw on something beautifully crafted and that's just not right.



I agree 100%. I hate when this happens to a watch that you remember spending so much money on.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 10, 2013)

So yeah. My watches aren't as cool as everyone else's, so now I feel bad. Donate some money to my watch fund.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe if you find someone that will trade a blackmachine for my Panerai


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 10, 2013)

The last watch I had was a calculator/universal remote in a watch I had when I was 11/12 years old...

until this Tuesday.






Got this watch (or one like it, this is just a stock photo) as a birthday present.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 10, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> So yeah. My watches aren't as cool as everyone else's, so now I feel bad. Donate some money to my watch fund.



I have a lot of brandless watches from walmart that are well built, look classy and are less than 20 bucks. You get lucky when they reduce their brand names watches by 80% to get rid of em

I got the cheap 9$ watches for interviews, and the amount of compliments i get for those are insane. I love telling people that they are brandless watches that cost me nothing. The faces they make after that are priceless


----------



## MFB (Jan 10, 2013)

I think one of the girls in my class tonight had a Skagen watch, or if not then the band was EXTREMELY similar which is odd because in my ...12 years of knowing watches and such, I've never once seen a similar band. Needless to say, I was surprised.


----------



## traditional (Jan 18, 2013)

I've only just become a watch guy. Started with a new sales job and I bought a Seiko, no pics unfortunately. 
Now, I'm putting my penny's together for a Raymond Weil Tradition Chrono. I've also convinced myself that one day I'll own an IWC of some sort. I haven't had this same feeling of just wanting to learn everything about something since I started playing guitar. There's just so much variety, so much to learn and know. A lot of people have said "Why would you pay so much for something that just tells the time, when you already have a phone that does?" To me, if someone thinks that way then they just don't understand. It's the same as saying "You already have a Squier Strat, why do you need an Ibanez Prestige, ESP, etc?"
Very different strokes. So many cool watches.
To the dudes who love all their old-school and skeleton watches but not paying out the ass, check out Ingersoll. Pretty cheap (MIC) but they do some really cool timepieces.

I just realised how long this got so quickly, but well... I just fucking love watches.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 18, 2013)

Watches are the perfect accessory, they never go out of style and you can always find one to go with whatever youre wearing. I own a Nixon "The Player" and a basic Nixon "Time Teller" for around the house. Not as fancy as some of you guys but they work for me. I'll see if i can get a pic or two up tomorrow.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 24, 2013)

Got me a skagen
Awesome part is, it doesnt have a seconds arm. Also, unlike some other watches that lack the seconds arm, this doesnt make the ticking noise!!! I get annoyed really easily. Moreso at night when im trying to sleep and i can hear a clock downstairs, or a watch in the room

And its beautiful!! XD


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 24, 2013)

I recently got myself a Bering. They're a fair bit like the Skagen. 

Brilliant watches. I went with Bering 11937-078 - Classic Collection - Collection


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 24, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> I recently got myself a Bering. They're a fair bit like the Skagen.
> 
> Brilliant watches. I went with Bering 11937-078 - Classic Collection - Collection



i wont be surprised if they are made in the same place. if i didn't read the name, i would have sworn i'm looking at my skagen on that website as its identical.

the only one that skagen doesn't offer (to my knowledge at least) is a red dial watch.


----------



## Navid (Jan 24, 2013)

Dis iz mine


----------



## MFB (Jan 24, 2013)

God damn, that's the kind of watch that I've thought about before. One where you basically tell the time by how little/much is presented.

You fuckers are gonna make me broke


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 24, 2013)

Navid said:


> Dis iz mine



so...is that 11:44 or 12:44?

neat watch! what is it?


----------



## Navid (Jan 24, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> so...is that 11:44 or 12:44?
> 
> neat watch! what is it?



Click on it.
There are explanations and other models on Ziiiro's webpage


----------



## MFB (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd assume 10:39 actually since there's two blank spots and 5 smaller blocks per one hour block, and this one goes just shy of the 9th block (which ends at 45) so the highest it could be is 10:40, or minus one = 10:39


----------



## Navid (Jan 24, 2013)

MFB said:


> I'd assume 10:39 actually since there's two blank spots and 5 smaller blocks per one hour block, and this one goes just shy of the 9th block (which ends at 45) so the highest it could be is 10:40, or minus one = 10:39


----------



## Navid (Jan 24, 2013)

This is another one I liek




Starck O-Ring


----------



## MFB (Jan 24, 2013)

Navid said:


>



The picture in that one is different but I had the idea concept right


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 24, 2013)

Goddamnit. Looking through this thread really makes me want a watch but I don't really want to put up with the annoyance of it pulling on my arm hair. And they are a bit pricey for something I'm not sure I'll wear. Maybe when I get a full time job after school and need to look fancy.


----------



## Navid (Jan 25, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Goddamnit. Looking through this thread really makes me want a watch but I don't really want to put up with the annoyance of it pulling on my arm hair. And they are a bit pricey for something I'm not sure I'll wear. Maybe when I get a full time job after school and need to look fancy.



Shave!


----------



## MFB (Jan 25, 2013)

No self respecting dude shaves his _arm_ hair, that just screams of crazy. I had a gym teacher who used to shave his legs in his mid-40's and that was just weird as well.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 25, 2013)

Navid said:


> Shave!



that, or adjust the strap so it sits right on your skin and doesn't move around...

i'm fairly lucky as my arm is not that hairy. my friend on the other hand, his left hand is almost bare of any hair, while his right hand is a massive bush. his watch constantly keeps tugging at it...looks kinda funny

though, i dont get why he wont wear a leather or a non-metal band


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 27, 2013)

I shave my right arm now. It makes the colors and line definition more visible. 





You guys are the only ones who know, don't tell anyone.


----------



## Greatoliver (Jan 27, 2013)

Tbh, if you wear a watch long enough, it'll erode/pull out all the hairs it comes in close/regular contact with.

It's worth it imo.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 3, 2013)

Decided to get a Skagen off Amazon. I think it looks pretty classy. Even if I don't wear it every day I'll have it for fancy occasions when I get dressed up and stuff.

Also you can see just how damn hairy my arms are in this pic.


----------



## MFB (Feb 3, 2013)

For a minute there, I thought I was gonna have to choke a motherfucker since yours looks so similar to the one I'll be ordering.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 3, 2013)

Been rocking this lately. My lady got it for me.







http://www.amazon.com/Akribos-XXIV-AK540SS-Mechanical-Skeleton/dp/B00AJD55UI

Great watch. You can get them online for like, $370.00 but she snagged it on Hautelook.com for cheaper.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 3, 2013)

MFB said:


> For a minute there, I thought I was gonna have to choke a motherfucker since yours looks so similar to the one I'll be ordering.


Yeah I saw quite a few matte black ones but this one was my favourite. Very simple, just the way I like it.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 4, 2013)

after looking at other skagens, i'm wondering if i got a fake. 

the spelling is right
the weight is right
the colors and features are right
the band is right
the box and the case candy is right

the only thing that is raising flags is the back cover...most skagens i've seen have a significantly larger back cover with bold letters stating its a skagen. mine is tiny, and it has a fine print saying skagen, and also mentions japan. maybe the back cover is made in japan?

or maybe its a fake?


----------



## JamesM (Feb 4, 2013)

While the replica watch market is very big, they tend to make copies of much more expensive watches than Skagens...


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 4, 2013)

JamesM said:


> While the replica watch market is very big, they tend to make copies of much more expensive watches than Skagens...



/\ that is what i'm assuming since skagen is fairly small


this is the back cover of my skagen



[/IMG]


----------



## JamesM (Feb 4, 2013)

You're fine dude.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 8, 2013)

So...I may have ordered 4 Axcent Watches because of an epic crazy deal (all 4 were less than 1 would normally have been) that are all the same with just different colours. 

CO-ORDINATE THE FUCK OUT OF YOUR SUITS BITCHES!


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 8, 2013)

these are novelty, but pretty cool. if they are anything like the wooden watches i've played around with last year, these are SUPER light















source:
Wood Watches





and these are SUPER AWESOME!!!












source:
Home Page USA - Biegert & Funk


----------



## The_Mop (Feb 19, 2013)

Just got this today:






Nothing too fancy, a 35 quid Timex. But it's my first proper watch and in the words of a review I read:

'This is the kind of watch that collectors fear because it's cheap and you could quite easily wear this every day and neglect the things you've spent 100s of pounds on'

Not being a big watch guy I thought - good enough for me!


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Feb 19, 2013)

Supreme x Rolex got announced yesterday


----------



## Estilo (Feb 20, 2013)

How do you guys afford watches AND guitars?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't have many of either.


----------



## Overtone (Feb 20, 2013)

Stopped wearing watches over 2 years ago!


----------



## Estilo (Mar 15, 2014)

traditional said:


> To the dudes who love all their old-school and skeleton watches but not paying out the ass, check out Ingersoll. Pretty cheap (MIC) but they do some really cool timepieces.



This thread died so here's a little resurrecting bit for the watch lovers on here.. 

I've come to know Ingersoll recently and while I'd say they do make classy watches for the price point just about every search result on them returns a no go on them. If you want classy mechanical/ automatic timepieces do check out the Japs, i.e. Seiko. Can be had for as low as USD 100 and seriously give runs for Swiss watchmakers. These are some of the Seiko models I find most desirable. 

Marinemaster aka MM300









SKX007





(Black) Monster, old (discontinued) on the left and its successor on the right 





... and its more popular variant, the Orange Monster













Sumo




featuring the MM300





Orient's a pretty cool Jap brand too, with more mainstream aesthetics if you ask me, but not as well-built as Seiko. 

Another bang-for-buck brand is Frederic Constant. A Swiss manufacturer with fully in-house movements with a price tag that will drop your jaw. 





Hope to hear more from the watch-loving community of SSO!


----------



## asher (Mar 15, 2014)

College graduation gift from my grandparents.






I was surprised how good it looks for the size given that I have tiny sticks for wrists. Can't go any bigger though.


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 15, 2014)

My best friends psycho bitch girlfriend stole my best watch when she flipped the shit out and moved out of the room I was letting her stay in for 2 months without getting a dime.

Still pissed about it. But I will get a new, better watch after I have saved up from this program I want to take in the fall. 

I too have tiny stick bitch wrists, so I really like the lo profile of things like Bering or Skagen.


----------



## MFB (Mar 16, 2014)

One year later and I still don't own a Skagen. Maybe I'll buy one for my birthday or as a graduation gift.


----------



## coffeeflush (Mar 16, 2014)

I got this as a graduation present




Really love it.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 14, 2014)

i was looking for a casual everyday watch and happened across this





as much as i like its rouged look, my wrists are tiny. gotta see how it looks in stores

or i'll go the opposite and get a classy black watch


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 14, 2014)

Think I'm gonna get a silver band/case watch soon once I start working, and maybe another with a blue face. Then I should be good with 4 different kinds.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Apr 16, 2014)

I smash...them.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 21, 2014)

you know, screw it! i'm just going to save up for a movado instead. it'll last longer. has been on my wishlist for quiet some time. and its only a few hundred dollars away from the fossil or the skagen i was looking at earlier anyways


----------



## SkullCrusher (Apr 21, 2014)

She'll be mine when I've payed my Mayones and blackmachine

(although I need extended straps for my massive wrists lol)


----------



## Skyblue (Apr 25, 2014)

soliloquy said:


> or i'll go the opposite and get a classy black watch



Damn, that's a nice watch. 

I do need a new one... my current one is what, 14 years old?


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 25, 2014)

Skyblue said:


> Damn, that's a nice watch.
> 
> I do need a new one... my current one is what, 14 years old?



skagen watches are fairly cheap. you'd be hard to find one over 150. they look awesome and look far more expensive than they are


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 25, 2014)

^Agreed. Though, I did have to replace the crystal face on mine twice already, and it's got a scratch on it now and I won't replace it a third time as that will end up costing me more than the watch originally, or close to. It was my fault of course, but yeah just an FYI. They are really nice and the mesh bands are pretty comfortable coming from a guy with pretty damn hairy arms.


----------



## Choop (Apr 25, 2014)

Tbh this is my favorite watch that I've owned. I've never owned a fancy one, but this one is easily the most comfortable I've had, and I kinda dig that retro digital look.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 25, 2014)

i'm trying to get something like this





ebay has em pretty cheap. shipping is the same for the smaller box of bigger, so might as well get the bigger watch box


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 25, 2014)

Some of mine:


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 26, 2014)

Does anyone know where one can get started in repairing watches? I'd love to pick it up as a hobby.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 26, 2014)

Mine looks like this.






I got it on my 22nd birthday when on holiday in Florida with my family. Still looks as good as the day I got it.

My wife got me another watch by Police but it's square faced which I find uncomfortable so I don't wear it often unless I need something a bit smarter.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 26, 2014)

Cabinet said:


> Does anyone know where one can get started in repairing watches? I'd love to pick it up as a hobby.



i'm no expert in the field, but i'd hit up ebay for a repair kit. kinda like this
Watch Repair Link Pin Punch Spring Bar Remover Back Case Opener Holder Tool Kit | eBay

and start buying broken watches that are sold in a lot of 5-50+ and take it from there?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 26, 2014)

Cabinet said:


> Does anyone know where one can get started in repairing watches? I'd love to pick it up as a hobby.



A guy I work with actually just started doing this. He went to one of those kiosks at the mall where you get small repair and replacement work done. He makes $8.75/hr learning how watches work and taking them apart (but mostly working the register). He hasn't started doing the work yet, but he's starting slow and only works there like once a week for four or five hours. If you have the time and willing to sacrifice a chunk of a Saturday or Sunday, might as well get paid to learn. 

For the record, the guy is a steamfitter and makes ~$65 and hour, so he's not working there for the cash. 

That said, it's the Internet Age. Go watch (no pun) some YouTubes and read some articles about it online. I'm sure there is a wealth of info out there, even forums.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 13, 2014)

just pulled the trigger on this beauty





now i'm on pursuit for a dressy-ish brown watch. only requirement, less than $200, and if its leather, its not pig skin leather.

i was looking at kenneth coles, skagen etc and their belts have had bad reviews as they apparently are constantly breaking


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 17, 2014)

i order, clock wise from top left:
skagen, movado, skagen, nameless, the real penguin. 

i love the real penguin watch as it has a wooden dial with a penguin etched in the wood. its hard to see. its hands also have mini penguins on them

oh movado, how beautiful thou art!


----------



## Jlang (Aug 3, 2014)

Here is my collection. Small , but I love each one and it's growing!


----------



## Alborz (Apr 15, 2017)

not sure if im allowed to post in this cause its old but, guys check out the steinhart racetimer (brown) isnt that thing freakin gorgeous? its my grail watch and if i had $1000 to blow id get it


----------

